# Anyone Know This Project/Builder?



## slivings2012 (Mar 1, 2013)

There is an ad on barnstormers for an Eagle II project, located in Dundee, OH. No price given.

"Christen Eagle II Complete Eagle II project Lycoming AEIO 360, 10-1 pistons , SKY Dynamics sump, cold air induction & 4 into 1 exhaust. Hartzell 2 blade counterweighted '' CLAW " prop. Project 80% completed"


----------

